# Hot Bites



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

A spin-off from another post, how many bite or bite sessions are you giving dogs in this summer heat? Is evening training any better than morning? For tracking the dew is best. How many contacts are getting, 2-3 per session? 

Jay you guys train in the evening in Georgia, right?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a class in session, patrol dogs) depending on what we are working on, it may be 0 to 3. We've been doing a lot of building searches, 1 in 5 will have a bite at the end. About the same ratio for tracks.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

We just finished training today at 11:00 and the H and H were killers. I tried to get everyone in twice on bite work. Andy was able to get two tracks in as well. Delaware weather is rough!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

we trained this a.m. in South Fla....HOT! started at 9 ended about 1p.m....all dogs went through an obedience/agility routine first, followed by bite work...each dog went two tiimes, got between 3 and 5 bites each time.....one being a short escort/escape session, down field bite and ending it with the last bite...dog... only ...swimming across the pond to get the bite.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mo Earle said:


> we trained this a.m. in South Fla....HOT! started at 9 ended about 1p.m....all dogs went through an obedience/agility routine first, followed by bite work...each dog went two tiimes, got between 3 and 5 bites each time.....one being a short escort/escape session, down field bite and ending it with the last bite...dog... only ...swimming across the pond to get the bite.


MO! Swimming in South Fla.? What are you folks trying to do with your dogs, make them **********?:-$ 
"Bad Fluffy, didn't train with dedication, here fetch the tennis ball." "Hey has anyone see my dog?" Nice trick kid!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

in AZ it's definitely better to train in the morning vs the eve... yeah yeah dry heat you say? Not in the summer when we have monsoons. This time of year the lows are in the upper 80s-low 90s and it can be over 100F at 10pm.

Depending on what were working on we try to get two bite sessions in per training session. Then again we only have 3-4 people that train together. We're not a club...eff the clubs I say LOL


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes Howard, we train in the evenings and here lately early weekend mornings.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> Here in LA (lower Al.), I require my teams to train 99% of the time during darkness as this is the time we work. I do just enough bitework scenarios to keep them proficient. 

> I do nothing but scent work with my teams to ensure they are able to perform searches during the summer and early fall when temps and humidity here are at it's worst.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"O! Swimming in South Fla.? What are you folks trying to do with your dogs, make them **********?








"Bad Fluffy, didn't train with dedication, here fetch the tennis ball." "Hey has anyone see my dog?" Nice trick kid!







"_

:lol::lol:...nah..the gators are afraid of our dogs...they go the other way!:^o:smile:
Actually the pond on our property...doesn't have any gators in it....lots of fish, but no gators-clean enough if we didn't want to use the "cement pond"...we could swim with the dogs....the local canals however..big boy gators there...could be where you send the "bad fluffys"...but don't go in after them, other wise it will be byebye bad handler. We train on Sunday a.m....welcome to come swim, I mean train with us. Mo


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mo Earle said:


> _"O! Swimming in South Fla.? What are you folks trying to do with your dogs, make them **********?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mo not sure how to take it...No chance you folks down there aren't trying to get rid of me with an "accidential" swim?  I was born on a day, but not yesterday. I've heard what happens to northern folks who slip down south, some never get heard from again! =; Thanks I'll pass.:grin:


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Mo not sure how to take it...No chance you folks down there aren't trying to get rid of me with an "accidential" swim?  I was born on a day, but not yesterday. I've heard what happens to northern folks who slip down south, some never get heard from again! =; Thanks I'll pass.:grin:


Cue "Deliverance" music!!!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Howard...:lol::lol::lol::lol:....I guess it does sound like that....!! not meant to though.....


----------

